# watched and make crucibles



## ashir (Nov 16, 2018)

here is a link 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1dW8_-9NODg
what is the pot they are using to melt the ash? 
if its graphite crucible then what is on its outside as i am assure its not a ghraphite. any guide to make this stuff at home?


----------

